# is a broken tail worth fixing?



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

While my sweetie and I were visiting some friends, we had dinner at their family's house where the younger sister (younger = 21) has a chi. I was really confused when I noticed the condition of her tail-- it lays flat, bent in two places against her back area. I made a comment about the tail and was informed that it was broken and had been broken for a while. huh?! I suggested to the sister that she get it fixed or at least check out and her response was, "omg, why? she's just a dog." WHAT?!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

If it's touched, does it hurt the dog? I would report them to animal services. That's bull.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

the dog seems completely unphased about her broken tail-- it just looks so obviously broken.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwwwww... poor baby.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg...i cant imagine that poor thing. id imagine it has to hurt somewhat. ouch! thats sad...


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww poor thing that is really sad


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i did some research online and it looks liek its too late to be able to get it fixed. they should have went to the vet immediately after it broke...its not at all healthy for the dog..  heres the link:
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/hushpuppy/tailinjury.htm


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Poor baby that sound like a bad place to have it broken.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> i did some research online and it looks liek its too late to be able to get it fixed. they should have went to the vet immediately after it broke...its not at all healthy for the dog..  heres the link:
> http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/hushpuppy/tailinjury.htm


 I guess it is too late..


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

*broken tail*

Actually it depends on the dog, well actually more like the tail. Our Italian greyhound had a broken tail. It is very common among the breed. They have very thin tails with little fat or muscule on them. My chi's tail is just the same. Now I have a smaller chi. 

We took her to the vet right away and they said there is not much that can be done to fix a broken tail of that diameter except to keep it wrapped 24/7 to help it heal straight. Well, we tried it and the wrapping was much worse for the dog then the crocked tail. She chewed on it and was constantly hitting it on her sides and stuff when she wagged it.

You could bend the end of her tail straight and she didn't even feel it. So we decided just to leave it and we will just learn to deal with the crocked tail. It didn't bother her at all! Now if she was in pain or anything we would have done something. The vet said the most that can be done is wrapping the tail or having it amputated if it doesn't heal and is painfull for the dog.


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

I had a Westie with a broken tail tip. It was like that when I got her. It was fully healed and she never had any pain. The vet said it was ok to leave it be. She passed away of old age and never had a problem. I hope they get the tail checked out though.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

It happened to a cat we had when I was a child. The vet said just to leave it alone and keep an eye on it in case it turned gangreenous (sp). If it did they would amputate it. But other than that, they wouldn't do anything for it.


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

IMO anyone who says "it's just a dog" should not have a dog.


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

awwww  I feel so bad...Poor baby!! Wish there was something that someone could do...


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

When my other dog broke her tail, she didnt seemed phased at first, but soon she started having problems. Nerve damage and then MANY vet bills later she ended up needing it amputated.

I know how stubborn people can be but maybe try and convince her to at least have it checked out. if theres nothing that can be done then okay but at least you know the dog isnt in pain


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Gypsy has a broken tail. It was broken when she was about 6 weeks so the breeder tells me. Its crooked close to the base and feels bent, its not really noticable to look at but it feels quite pronounced. Ive asked the vet about it and she told me that it seems that it causes Gypsy no pain or discomfort and it would probably be worse for her if we started to tamper with it now. I dont know what the breeder did about it, she seemed to think it was no big deal, that did annoy me a bit.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Missmary, I totally agree with you. It's not the tail, it's the comment that gets me. What a horrible thing to say.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i think its worse if the tail is broken at the base bc if the nerves and things there...so i can see why gypsy would have no problems bc its at her tip


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Its actually closer to the base thats why i was worried, but so far luckily it seems ok


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

oh...lol well at least you took her to the vet  

and i could never imagine a person, with a chi especially, say "its just a dog". we all know chis are not just dogs hehe


----------

